# Hydro Gear G700 or G730



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone have anything on these Transmissions - compared to say a Tuff Torgue ?

I realize these have Filters , and Your able to Buy Parts ..

Haven't found any Maintenance Procedures . . 

Supposedly the Newer G700's Up have the Fast Transmission which is 
able to make 7.9 Mph vs 5.5 Mph . . 


My Tractor seems like 6 Mph is all it's doing when I go from 1 Location to another .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They're about the same.
Pulley ratios will have more effect,than anything,on ground speed.
Just because it gets more speed in one machine,doesn't mean you'll get it in yours,due to different pulley ratios.
If you get speed,you sacrifice torque,and if you have torque,you sacrifice speed.
With gear drive,you have both,by selecting a different gear , or hi/lo range.


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

I do have a some what hilly Back Yard - 8 degrees to a short area of 20 degrees - which I try to mow in different directions to lower the Angel of Attach . .

Tq. is probably needed more do to this land .. 7000 series is 26 Hp should be at least 40 lbs of Tq. - seems there would be plenty of Power to do Both .

Maybe Not much History on these Hydro Transmissions to get a Good Comparison , was Wondering If there was a
Rating System . . / Or / Numbering system , so I could compare the Trans to a Tuff Torque ?

I will say it seems to do a Better Job of Pulling then My Best Troy Built which would Pull but offend Strained or Spun on Loads 
500 lbs . The Hydro seems to move Off Smartly and even on a Hill start with same weight only spun 1/4 turn the seems like Both Wheels
Grabbed . . ( That's Not a usually Task ) - Just Built a Rock Garden , and had to move some 2 Man Stones . .


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

*All Rider & Mowers should be Rated @ Mow Speed*

*All Rider & Mowers should be Rated @ Mowing Speed !*

These Fast - Zero Turns - some due 9 Mph , but they will NOT Mow at that Speed .


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

Just also saying Hi to all for - Holiday Weekend -

I Just Posted ?'s about Smoke from Motor after Muffler gets Hot 22-28 seconds after starting .


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

OK I was able to Locate some info on G7 it seems it has a slightly better then K66 Trans 
so that Good News , but Not to Happy with what the Motor has been doing . .


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

I wonder what Type of Guides the Valves are In ?

Need Motor Head . .


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

*OK , sorry about Not getting back have been working on Addition ..
and Back Porch Restoration ..

Husqvarna GT50LX-S*

OK about The Tractor - After giving it a Very Close Inspection - I Found Oil - slow Drip from Quick Drain & small leak after Oil got Very Thin from Heat 1 hr.
1~2 Dips . These Leak would Flow or Migrate slowly on Black Chassis - were Hard to Notice - after 1 year Build up of Dust lead Me to Suspect
Something Other then Valve Guide , also Laying on Grd. in Front of Tractor - Haaa Something I Never do . . I Noted No Smoke Actually coming out of
Bottom Exit ..

That Instantly got Me Looking else where .. I Discovered these Tiny Leaks - Migrated down Chassis Dripped onto Top Muffler
Then Soak round Left Cly~ Pipe Seam ~ where it Enters Muffler Body , that Seam makes a little Dicth & would FOOL Ya - as it always Looked DRY . .

*Tightening & Even Tq. on Valve Cover seems to have Curried It - I'll Be Dripped . . *


----------

